# ABDL/Babyfur should I get myself a pacifier



## Angellothefox (May 7, 2016)

Reasently I have been thinking about this. 

Oh yeah and please if your out to bash the abdl or diaperfur or babyfur fandom I suggest not commenting. If you comment I dissagree with this fine far enough. But do not be trolling us because we are people too and we demand respect. It is also OK if you comment and say you have nothing against us that is OK too.

So Recently I have been thinking about getting a pacifier.
I live in the UK so there is a lot of pound shops in town at I go to. They are also a lot of charity shops at sell baby like things and one of them was selling what looked like cheep baby nappies or diapers in the community.

But I digress we are not talking about the baby toys and if you can get diapers/nappies from a charity shop


So I have seen pacifiers before at the charity shops but the ones at sell baby pacifeirs at the shop usually are quite fair away. Though I can still get to them.

I have thought to myself if I ever see a charity shop selling baby pacifiers. (They usually in a packet)
I would buy them. Unless they are second hand at have been open.  

I even look in my community's charity shops and towns limited charity shops to see weather they are any baby pacifiers for $ale. 
Why Charity shops I have good justification for it.
When or if I get pacifiers from there the profits will go to a good cause instead of a company getting the profit in there pocket! 

I still can not find any in any charity shop? Though I may keep on looking


There is a pacifier at I am after but it dose cost a lot of money and I live here in the uk here is a map

Sorry I can not seem to upload and Ahh Upload file so that is how you do it but it dose say FOR YOUR SECURITY: All hidden data in image files (eg. location) will be removed during the upload! So I do not know weather you will be able to see it or not.

But I live in the United Kingdom.


So let me show you the pacifier at if I was to buy I would not mind getting one













Though out of all of those dragons I like the red one better but they are quite expensive. I have even gone to shops like mouther care and another one at just seemed to be selling cloths and the one in the Trinity centre. But still I can not find any. You would have thought Mouther care would have some!

But all well.

If I see one of these should I buy one? 
I am leening towards it if it is a red dragon.


Then there is the sweety or candy pacifiers at you can get which I do buy those they kind of look like this but a little smaller and they one of them has a ribbon on it and another has a landlard which is my blue one




When you have finished you left with a nice long stem with a small ball at holed the pacifier in place.
Now I want to find someone to modify it into a real pacifier using ether the bottle tit from the pound shop or the tits at you can buy sepritly from the phamasy. 
I was talking to my friend to see if he was OK with it.
The confersation ended up I think he saying I could even do that. So I will give him the end of the sweet pacifier so he can modify it into a real one.

If your intrested here is my idea you get the finished off pacstic base of your candy pacifier. You clean it ether by putting it into hot water ether by cub or sink if your living on your own. If you cleaning it make sure to get that sticky sweety part off

All bits of candy must be removed

After it has dried or you have dried it with a towel next go out shopping for these items

Supper glue if you have not got any
and
Baby bottle parts this will be your nuk.  




You best get these kinds of versions for supper gluing




DO NOT GET THESE TYPES BECAUSE THERE IS NO RUBBER/SILLICON TO SUPER GLUE!

weather it be rubber or sillicon this will be used as your nuk remeber try to buy one at will fit your candy pacifier base. There is always the £ shop or if your in America the $ store








After you have desided tit from a bottle or buy a tit to go on your pacifier. Next you need to buy supper glue if you have not already.

Once your back at home or out and about in the toilet doing it in secret it is then time to super glue the tit at you have choicen onto the bottle.

Oh and if you do get some at are like these on the bottle not to worry.




Just carefully cut out the bottom or try to take it apart with out using scizers if nessorsery. Use scizers if you have to and if you do be careful not to damage the silicon or rubber at is flat and stands up.


After you super glued it down just wait until it has properly dried. Once it has dried walla you have your very own adult pacifier.


I walk into pound shops poundworld where everything is a Pound and the American equivalent is everything is a dollar store.





The American equivalent to the pound shop




This is the Pound shop and before I go on any more No I am not trying to advertise I am mearly telling people where to go or where I go sometimes OK 


So I have seen some cheep baby pacifiers at only cost £1.00 should I get one?
Sometimes you can get a pack of 3 for £1.00 they are one packet with 3 baby pacifiers in.
If you want to get some yourself you can easyily pocket them in your pocket.

Right enough otherwise I am going to get into trouble for advertising.


Also local shops sell them as well but I do not know weather my community is a community where everyone knows everyone. I do not want to buy cheep baby pacifiers only for the guy at the counter turning around and saying I am something I am not like the P word at so many of us in the ABDL and Babyfur and diaperfur fandom dislikes so much.


So what are your thoughts?
Should I get some pacifiers or just one?


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2016)

Generally speaking, I have two myself and I don't use them too often. If you are going to get one I'd just get one first and if you like them you can get more in the future. I do find that sometimes they can be very relaxing and if it doesn't drop out of my mouth in the middle of the night it actually helps alleviate my light snoring. It's really up to you in the end what'd you'd like to do


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 7, 2016)

i saw this thread this morning with no replies and i thought, "Where's Astus when you need 'em?". i drove home from work, hopped back on the forum and there we go! Right on schedule!


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2016)

You should shop for one here. ;3


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2016)

Ricky said:


> You should shop for one here. ;3


i've always wanted to get one from there... but i have no money D:


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> i've always wanted to get one from there... but i have no money D:



Yeah, me too but I just got a job at 7-11 because I finally got to talk to a person, and I'm good with people ;3

Probably won't be the first thing on my list but maybe eventually.

Or maybe right away, just to fuck with all the people in the shelters here :V


----------



## Angellothefox (May 8, 2016)

$17.99 OK the $6.99 pacifier cradle holders do not look too bad but still expensive but 
*Supply Your Own Favoriate Pacifier Guard To Be Modified*
from $22.99 is pretty expensive 

For the chepist at I saw on build a pacifier $17.99 if google is correct would cost £12.47 for the cheepest build a pacifier 
£4.84 for the cradle holders and a wopping £15.93 for the send us your pacifiers and I have not touched on shipping to the United Kingdom yet.


Astusthefox you can always make your own by following the instructions at the top.
I did it for anyone who was interested in making a pacifier for themselves or others. The giant candy sucks already come with a pacifeir guard. I do not know weather it will work.
You can always take the base with you to measure it.

 Or since that is quite scary and embarressing if it is not the right shame you can try timing it down. Or if you happen to find a cheep nuk 5 hanging around.
Then you can take it off and glue it onto that pacifier

Be aware though it dose have hard plastic underneath!

and I would not suggest doing what my dream at I had one time which is a pacifier with plastic with chicking wire underneath it  




PlusThirtyOne said:


> i saw this thread this morning with no replies and i thought, "Where's Astus when you need 'em?". i drove home from work, hopped back on the forum and there we go! Right on schedule!



Of course he will I PM him I was doing the thread LOL!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

@Ricky you're a babyfur?

On topic: Hate to break it to you, but asking about ABDL topics and not to get slandered on a (mostly) furry exclusive forum might be asking a bit to much. However, FAF is more hugboxy now than it was, so there is that.

You should ask over at ADISC.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2016)

I posted about it before, too ;3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 8, 2016)

What you should get is a new opinion and a new view on the world.
Why didn't you grow out of pacifiers man? Is it your escape?
Not a fan of the babyfur scene. It's one thing to like cute baby animals but to dress them (and oneself) in diapers and pacifiers is just fucking weird and it doesn't sit right.


----------



## Angellothefox (May 8, 2016)

What did I say about not bashing or trolling the fandom



Angellothefox said:


> Reasently I have been thinking about this.
> 
> Oh yeah and please if your out to bash the abdl or diaperfur or babyfur fandom I suggest not commenting. If you comment I dissagree with this fine far enough. But do not be trolling us because we are people too and we demand respect. It is also OK if you comment and say you have nothing against us that is OK too.



Oh yeah that was it!
I have put down ABDL as well as babyfur and I do mention diaperfurs in there.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What you should get is a new opinion and a new view on the world.
> Why didn't you grow out of pacifiers man? Is it your escape?
> Not a fan of the babyfur scene. It's one thing to like cute baby animals but to dress them (and oneself) in diapers and pacifiers is just fucking weird and it doesn't sit right.



Well, *no *_*shit *_:V

And I'm not "into" diapers, like I don't have a fetish for it.

If I did, _I'm pretty sure I could tell_ ... >.>


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2016)

They seem common enough. I recall there was quite a teenage trend for them, when raves first got big, 'cause of how some of the drugs would make you clinch your teeth, people found pacifiers soothing, and so they became a fashion thing. 

I recall one day me and my mate were walking to the store, smoking cigarettes, and these four teenage boys passed by(like maybe 15 or so), all with pacifiers, and one of them asked for a cigarette, and we looked at them, like, 'Aren't you a littler young?" That was before I found out it had become a kinda trend.

Anyway, not sure if it still is, but I say if it makes ya feel good, get one, and who cares what anyone thinks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I posted about it before, too ;3


Never noticed.


Angellothefox said:


> What did I say about not bashing or trolling the fandom


You can tell everyone not to bash and troll until your face turns blue, but since this is an open forum, everyone is entitled to their views and opinions, and not every view and opinion will be something you like to hear/read.

And for the record: I was politely pointing out that FAF might not be the most suitable forum to ask your question. 

That said, there is a babyfur community called "babyfur.me" or "fluffywaddles.net".


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Never noticed.
> 
> You can tell everyone not to bash and troll until your face turns blue, but since this is an open forum, everyone is entitled to their views and opinions, and not every view and opinion will be something you like to hear/read.
> 
> ...



I don't really care. I was on a mat sleeping outside last night night but that's okay, the night before I was in restraints at the hospital here. It's because I had a legal form of an illegal drug and the hospital had to give it back, but I had to ask them if they called the police would they have a record of that. They are all actually jealous I am a member of Connections here. Someone was just pissed because he can do laundry here. I've been openly talking about how I stole Benzedrex inhalers and they don't know what I'm talking about but it's basically a legal form of meth. They are all scared of bed bugs too, but I don't think you can get them on plastic mats. I guess the blankets you can and I think some homeless people slept in them one of the homeless people slept in them the night before. I said really loudly last night though, when I was smoking two cigarette butts "THE FILTER'S THE BEST PART! THAT'S WHERE THEY PUT THE HEROIN! ONLY US REAL GOOD SMOKERS KNOW THAT FUCKIN' SECRET!!!" :V

I'm pretty good at psychology. _That's Denis Leary_ ... :V

Everybody was calling me a homo too, "under their breath."

It's amazing how many homeless people are at the 7-11, too. Up on Pike and Market.

This is where I'm staying.


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

Ricky said:


> -what I think is babble?-


Ricky, man, are you okay? How do you have Internet :u


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2016)

@Ricky uhhh...wow. Sounds like your situation is quite shitty. But how did you get all of that from me not knowing you are a babyfur?


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Ricky uhhh...wow. Sounds like your situation is quite shitty. But how did you get all of that from me not knowing you are a babyfur?



I jumped on Amtrak to get here.

I was almost arrested for making drugs in a motel room.

There was no explosion, that's just what the link itself says.

Because that's what drugs lab do, amirite? :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2016)

I am so confused right now.


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

Ricky pls. Suck on a pacifier until you feel better.


----------



## reptile logic (May 9, 2016)

@Wither, on a completely different note; I love your waffle-hugging parrot.


----------



## Astus (May 9, 2016)

This got off topic really fast


----------



## reptile logic (May 9, 2016)

Guilty as charged. I have been politely notified of my error.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2016)

Angellothefox, your poor spelling made it very difficult to tell what your opening post was about. :\

Anyway, I'll merely interject to say that I wouldn't buy anything that goes in your mouth, or anything to do with children, from charity shops.

I've previously worked in charity shops; many of the children's items that were donated to us were dirty and covered with snot. I had to throw them away; I wasn't even going to attempt cleaning them.

Anyway, shine on your crazy diamond.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What you should get is a new opinion and a new view on the world.
> Why didn't you grow out of pacifiers man? Is it your escape?
> Not a fan of the babyfur scene. It's one thing to like cute baby animals but to dress them (and oneself) in diapers and pacifiers is just fucking weird and it doesn't sit right.



To be honest I doubt they _can_ change and I suspect plenty of them feel a sense of guilt or embarrassment about the whole thing already.


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> To be honest I doubt they _can_ change and I suspect plenty of them feel a sense of guilt or embarrassment about the whole thing already.



yeah, pretty much


----------



## Angellothefox (May 14, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Angellothefox, your poor spelling made it very difficult to tell what your opening post was about. :\
> 
> Anyway, I'll merely interject to say that I wouldn't buy anything that goes in your mouth, or anything to do with children, from charity shops.
> 
> ...



Well I have childrens toys from a charity shop. 
You know baby toys. 
I have a soft block with a dog with a lead hanging from its head (that is quite disturbing now that I think about it but whatever the blue dog is happy) It sits in its little basket.
There is David camrons best friend at the side of the dog. I mean a pig. It makes a crinkly nose when you touch its nose.
A cow that is next to the pig and oddly enough still works when you press the button. on the bottom of his mussel.
A duck that squeaks (how can anyfur not resist squeaking.)
At the bottom a sheep that you can feel wool. 
At the top a slightly somewhat scratched plastic mirror where you can see yourself. It kind of puts me off when I look and play and I see my beard and moustache.
The blocks make is a GALT



The other toy I got was one with three plastic keys I thought if the toy dose not work I have the plastic keys to play with.
to my surprise it did work wich I was not expecting. It has 6 buttons.
The first actavites a red light so if you are in the dark you can see and it adds a little nightmare fuel to your dreams. ^^"
The second button is the house one. It makes a bad house bell noise. It dose not sound any thing like a b-.
The third one is police siren button or ambelence or fire brigade.
The fourth is locking up car button which plays you a sound of a car locking up.
The fith car horn
The sixth car setting off.



I like to play with them every now and then but I never NEVER put it near my mouth. I strongly suggest other babyfurs/diaperfurs/abdl who have these toys unless they have not been open and bran spanking new from the charity shop do not put them in your mouth.

As for the pacifiers on rare ocations the pacifiers I have seen have not been open out of the packet yet.



> Fallowfox said: ↑
> _To be honest I doubt they can change and I suspect plenty of them feel a sense of guilt or embarrassment about the whole thing already._



Yes We can all feel like that if some of us are buying diapers or pacifiers. I do not think my mother would be too happy with me rocking up in a diaper/nappy though even if it is from the costume shop. 
I get the feeling of guilt looking at the cheep pacifeirs in the pound shop and then quickly looking at something not interesting to defuse the situation like bleach.


----------



## Angellothefox (May 15, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Generally speaking, I have two myself and I don't use them too often. If you are going to get one I'd just get one first and if you like them you can get more in the future. I do find that sometimes they can be very relaxing and if it doesn't drop out of my mouth in the middle of the night it actually helps alleviate my light snoring. It's really up to you in the end what'd you'd like to do



Do camist and Pharmacy do adult pacifiers over the counter. I know I will have to pay but it maybe worth the ask but I do not know what they are called.
It would be a little embaressing asking for a adult pacifier at the pharmacy ^^" I know they are nuk 5's so that if it is any compulation to them should work.


They are some pretty cool once at will take your tempreture when sucking but they are for babies and I have no one to RP with in Real Life.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Lol, this reminded me of the street sign "Pacifier Blvd." someone put up after I laid down in the gay district here after leaving the hospital.

There was another related sign too. I laughed my ass off x3


----------



## Angellothefox (May 15, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What you should get is a new opinion and a new view on the world.
> Why didn't you grow out of pacifiers man? Is it your escape?
> Not a fan of the babyfur scene. It's one thing to like cute baby animals but to dress them (and oneself) in diapers and pacifiers is just fucking weird and it doesn't sit right.



About that wired dress animals and oneself in diapers ha ha about that.
I do not have any nappies or since it is a USA site diapers I make my own using a sheet and towels pants and also pants with tissues shoved in it makes me feel and other good.
I woke up and I could not resist trying it out I know it was not a real diaper it was underpants with loads of tissue shoved down it but I peepeed in them.

^^" luckly it did not get too much on the pants the tissue caught most of it ^^" 
I told Astusthefox that story in PM


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

"This person said he dislikes Diaper Furs. I better tell him a story divulging much more information than is needed about how I pissed in a fake diaper."

I mean... I don't have a problem with you guys, you do you... but... that's an entirely inappropriate response?


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Angellothefox said:


> I told Astusthefox that story in PM



"Private" being the operative word ;3



Spoiler



Then again, I've pissed diapers and switched wet diapers with other cubs, been fucked in a diaper...

Yeah, I can't really talk :V


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2016)

Angellothefox said:


> Do camist and Pharmacy do adult pacifiers over the counter. I know I will have to pay but it maybe worth the ask but I do not know what they are called.
> It would be a little embaressing asking for a adult pacifier at the pharmacy ^^" I know they are nuk 5's so that if it is any compulation to them should work.
> 
> 
> They are some pretty cool once at will take your tempreture when sucking but they are for babies and I have no one to RP with in Real Life.



It depends, they are a somewhat common tool for trying to get rid of snoring so maybe; I'd just get one online personally if you could



Wither said:


> "This person said he dislikes Diaper Furs. I better tell him a story divulging much more information than is needed about how I pissed in a fake diaper."
> 
> I mean... I don't have a problem with you guys, you do you... but... that's an entirely inappropriate response?



Welcome to why some people have issues with babyfurs, apart from the premise of it



Ricky said:


> "Private" being the operative word ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you don't have to read it if you don't want to 



Spoiler



im not enrieley sure why you'd want to switch diapers with people, that's pretty gross considering that of the used them and waited for a while in them there is a chance you can get bacterial infection... the second part well do you my friend, do you[\spoiler]


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> spoiler





Spoiler



Pee is sterile ;3

... unless someone has a UTI or something ... >.>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pee is sterile ;3


Yeah, only for a very short amount of time after leaving your body.

I'm fairly sure that swapping used diapers in the AB/DL world is considered a no-no. But, hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



How does being fucked in a diaper work? Like, legitimate curiosity. I feel like having it on would act to block that activity. Is it, like, around your ankles? At that point, are you really even wearing it?


Edit: I cant spoiler, apparently.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm fairly sure that swapping used diapers in the AB/DL world is considered a no-no.



It's actually pretty common. You'd be surprised.

And thanks for the spoiler =P


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It's actually pretty common. You'd be surprised.
> 
> And thanks for the spoiler =P


Knowing what I know about the fandom now and its subsets, nothing surprises me.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Knowing what I know about the fandom now and its subsets, nothing surprises me.



What subset am I in, do you think ?

When I started getting involved socially back when I was in Florida I actually had a group of friends I could relate to. I think that's because we were all psychopaths. Since then, everyone has pretty much gone their separate ways. I've generally been most associated with the druggies in a subculture/demographic but besides that and obviously furry I don't think I've ever really been considered part of a clique.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> What subset am I in, do you think ?


The worst. 
And I love you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> What subset am I in, do you think ?



I'm gonna guess all of them.


----------



## R.Hayata (May 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I jumped on Amtrak to get here.
> 
> I was almost arrested for making drugs in a motel room.
> 
> ...



"*Don't Encourage or Participate in Illegal Activity*
This includes drug abuse, piracy, and copyright infringement. While you may openly debate the validity of current laws, you may not discuss any personal experiences of engaging in illegal activity, or post or link to content that is illegal in the USA."
~Furaffinity Forums posting rules and guidelines



Ricky said:


> -Other babble-


what


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

R.Hayata said:


> *Don't Encourage or Participate in Illegal Activity*



I love how moralfags give so much thought to things. Are you like.. forum cop or something?

Good. Everyone hates cops, now go away :V

I'm obviously not getting arrested at this point. I've had numerous background checks and talked to the police.

The only reason they thought meth, it was in my tox screen due to a FALSE POSITIVE for propylhexedrine.



R.Hayata said:


> -Other babble-
> what



Okay, I need at least a third grade writing level to know what in the fuck you're talking about.

I don't think that's a tall order.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

R.Hayata said:


> ~Furaffinity Forums posting rules and guidelines


Thanks for providing a source. Without it, it would have been plagiarism!


----------



## Astus (May 17, 2016)

Only on furaffinity


----------



## Terror-Run (May 18, 2016)

bringing it slightly back to topic, I can't say I care much what you want to wrap around your genitals or put in your mouth - but ffs please be safe while doing it.  For pacifiers, just don't overdo them, it'll fuck up your teeth if used for a while - maybe you don't care, but it's the rest of us that have to look at that face, and brits aren't known for having the best mouths to start with either.

also get a spellcheck or take an english class - preferably both.

 don't take my posts too seriously, I am grumpy af from lack of food and sleep


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2016)

Wither said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he put a hole in it 



Terror-Run said:


> For pacifiers, just don't overdo them, it'll fuck up your teeth if used for a while - maybe you don't care, but it's the rest of us that have to look at that face



>> "Don't fuck up your teeth, we have to look at them!"

Lol, that's hil-AR-ious x3 I'm not sure about the fucking up your teeth part though, they are used for speech and physical therapy, or at least that's what is claimed on the info for the NUK-5. As was said, they apparently help snoring, too (I don't know because I don't snore).


----------



## R.Hayata (May 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I love how moralfags give so much thought to things. Are you like.. forum cop or something?


How defensive of you. This is the first time I've called anyone out for violating guidelines on this site. Guilty conscience got you jumpy?


Ricky said:


> Good. Everyone hates cops, now go away :V


How dense.


Ricky said:


> I'm obviously not getting arrested at this point. I've had numerous background checks and talked to the police.


It doesn't actually matter what the cops think. You're breaking the agreement you accepted upon joining this site by discussing a "personal experience of engaging in illegal activity". Even if what you say about not cooking meth is true, you openly and clearly stated that you almost got arrested for cooking drugs. With the information you gave, it was perfectly rational to conclude that you were indeed committing a crime and posting about it on a forum that explicitly forbids such gloating.



Ricky said:


> The only reason they thought meth, it was in my tox screen due to a FALSE POSITIVE for propylhexedrine.


For future reference, lead with this information. Without it, it's easy to assume that you were claiming to have been cooking meth.



Ricky said:


> Okay, I need at least a third grade writing level to know what in the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> I don't think that's a tall order.


I don't even know what the hell you're on about anymore.


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

R.Hayata said:


> How defensive of you. This is the first time I've called anyone out for violating guidelines on this site. Guilty conscience got you jumpy?


Mate. Your first post was a call out. Pretty sure callous are against the rules, too, if you want to be a prick about.

Report and move on. Your post is appreciated by no one. Not even staff. It is _their _job to deal with this _*not* yours_.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2016)

R.Hayata said:


> This is the first time I've called anyone out for violating guidelines on this site.



That was your first or second post, so it was at best 50% or, at worst, 100% of every post you made.



R.Hayata said:


> You're breaking the agreement you accepted upon joining this site by discussing a "personal experience of engaging in illegal activity". Even if what you say about not cooking meth is true, you openly and clearly stated that you almost got arrested for cooking drugs. With the information you gave, it was perfectly rational to conclude that you were indeed committing a crime and posting about it on a forum that explicitly forbids such gloating.



No, nothing illegal was done. Besides that, holy shit. Go back to the peanut gallery and bring your moral pedestal with you. *You just signed up* and you're already spewing pedantic drivel regarding something that shouldn't matter to you, that was posted in a place where you don't belong and should have never signed up in the first place. Your kind isn't welcome here :V



R.Hayata said:


> For future reference, lead with this information.



I didn't feel like going into details.

For future reference, go to Hell >:3

PS - "ricky said other babble" gives zero context, but I'm pretty sure I don't care what you meant anyway.


----------



## R.Hayata (May 19, 2016)

Wither said:


> Mate. Your first post was a call out. Pretty sure callous are against the rules, too, if you want to be a prick about.
> 
> Report and move on. Your post is appreciated by no one. Not even staff. It is _their _job to deal with this _*not* yours_.


Fair enough.

On the topic of callouts, it's against the rules to incite drama / start a witchhunt. Since my post could be construed as such, it's possibly a violation of the posting guidelines. It seems to be in a bit of a gray area.

Regardless, you're completely correct. I'll back off.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2016)

Well this thread went to some weird places. 



Terror-Run said:


> brits aren't known for having the best mouths to start with either.



_Austin Powers bites back: a cross sectional comparison of US and English national oral health surveys | The BMJ

"The oral health of US citizens is not better than the English, and there are consistently wider educational and income oral health inequalities in the US compared with England"_


----------



## Angellothefox (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> "This person said he dislikes Diaper Furs. I better tell him a story divulging much more information than is needed about how I pissed in a fake diaper."
> 
> I mean... I don't have a problem with you guys, you do you... but... that's an entirely inappropriate response?



Which person said that because I do not mind diaperfurs infact I consider myself one so it is not me?


----------



## Terror-Run (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Well this thread went to some weird places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the Brits and the us are not exactly having the best mouths? xD I belong to neither, that said I did need some massive surgery as a kid because I looked like I had been hit by a truck - which I don't mind, it's the people who choose not to have it for their kids that bothers me as it's harder and more expensive to fix in adulthood.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

Terror-Run said:


> So the Brits and the us are not exactly having the best mouths? xD I belong to neither, that said I did need some massive surgery as a kid because I looked like I had been hit by a truck - which I don't mind, it's the people who choose not to have it for their kids that bothers me as it's harder and more expensive to fix in adulthood.



There is an American stereotype that British people have bad teeth. The study shows that there is no large difference between American and British dental health, so this stereotype is a fiction.


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2016)

I hear this is popular being put in the mouths of babyfurs :V


----------



## Astus (May 23, 2016)

Harbinger said:


> I hear this is popular being put in the mouths of babyfurs :V


You're on a roll with these, keep it up!


----------

